# Hello from Berkeley



## donnalim (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi, My name is Donna and I've always had a special affinity to the internal arts. I practice Chen style Tai Qi, but am open to learning more about the other styles out there.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 5, 2017)

Welcome Donna.


----------



## Buka (Mar 5, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Donnalim.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Donna,

With whom do you train in Berkeley?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 5, 2017)

welcome to MT


----------



## wingerjim (Mar 6, 2017)

donnalim said:


> Hi, My name is Donna and I've always had a special affinity to the internal arts. I practice Chen style Tai Qi, but am open to learning more about the other styles out there.


Welcome, I hope you enjoy the forum. I find most people very helpful and informative.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 4, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 4, 2017)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome a-board! You'll certainly find a pretty wide range of styles here to discuss. Don't be bashful about asking questions - most of us here are more than happy to talk about what we do, why we do it, how much of it we do, and other things you'll care far less about after we get started.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------

